
The Neuroscience Behind Bad Decisions - aethertap
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160823-the-neuroscience-behind-bad-decisions/
======
imgabe
> If offered a Snickers, a Milky Way and an Almond Joy, participants would
> always choose the Snickers. But if they were offered 20 candy bars,
> including a Snickers, the choice became less clear. They would sometimes
> pick something other than the Snickers, even though it was still their
> favorite.

Just because something is your favorite doesn't mean it's rational to always
choose it every time. Hot wings are my favorite food, but I don't eat them
three meals a day to the exclusion of everything else. If there's a selection
of 20 candy bars, possibly including ones you haven't tried before, I don't
think it's irrational to try a new one since that might _become_ a favorite.
Even if it's one you already know, maybe you're just in the mood for coconut
instead of peanuts at the moment. This seems like a poor way to measure
irrationality.

~~~
dvanduzer
The goal of the experiment was not to measure irrationality. The goal was to
measure neuronal activity involved in decision making, while fuzzing the
decision making system with too many options.

~~~
anexprogrammer
The article mentions irrationality numerous times. The experimenter appears to
be attempting to frame all decision making as economic value choices. It even
gets called Neuroeconomics. "What part of the brain calculates that the
Snickers bar rates higher than the Milky Way?"

Maybe I'm just broken, but this is a long way from how I choose a choc bar,
from 3 or 20. My choice will change depending on what I had recently.

I don't have time to skim the actual paper, but I'm more with the GP that it
seems a pretty poor experiment.

~~~
bglusman
See above replies from myself and whack

------
dominotw
I am asking this out of my ignorance.

I usually never read
'Psychology/Happiness/Depression/Mindfulness/Optimism/Anxiety/Loneliness/Child
Psychology/Meditation' articles that have plagued HN recently.

Is neuroscience legit science or is it unfair to lump it with psychology.

~~~
icantdrive55
I'm not qualified to answer, but as a patient looking back; I feel duped by
well meaning people.

I don't know about neuroscience, but it seems when Psychologists/Psychiarty
fails they fall back too frequently on, "Well, it's an art too?".

I don't think I've met an older Psychiatrist who isn't secretly completely
dissalusioned with their career. They won't admit it. I can just see it on
their faces. It's ironic they know so much about denial, but they appear to
really repress?

I really hope these professions attract the best students/minds in the future,
and brings in enough research money so that won't be an excuse.

If you are in mental agony, you need to go through the dance--you might be the
person they help. I'm not trying to be funny; you just need to go, and see if
they can help.

If all you get out of it is bills, bad side effects, and no results--leave.
There's a part of me that wished I never seeked out their help, but will never
know if I made the right decision.

(My heart, and complete sympathy goes out to anyone hit with mental illness. I
can offer this, with enough time you will feal better. Don't ruin your health
by self-medicating. And I know, drugs like alcohol seem beneficial, but just
don't overdo it. And again, give your brain/body time to heal. I'm an older
guy who did get better. My life went down the tubes, but a lot of it was my
fault--I guess? When I was in my twenties and blindsided by a malady, I held
onto hope by a thin string. Every day became, just getting through it. My
symptomology impoved with age. I will give good Psychologists/Psychiatrists
this, they are the only professionals who seemingly truly understand what you
are going through. To the rest of the world, the way you feel is a complete
mystery, even family members, loved ones just don't quite get it. In the end,
when you pull out of it, you might view the world a bit differently. There
will be less black/white issues. I guarantee you will be a more
understanding/sympathetic person. I sometimes think I became too liberal. To
the point of being taken advantage of, but just don't know. I'm not the guy I
used to be--for better, or worse.)

~~~
tunap
Congrats on making it through. I was extremely ill @ 29 years old and came to
terms with my seemingly imminent mortality. It changed me completely from an
Alpha anal-retentive to 'just another guy' enjoying the moment... more or
less, there is no Utopia I have found. No one who hasn't been on their
deathbed for an extended period could understand the experience, the slowness
of time under the influence of ever-present discomfort and the desperation of
impending finality. It is indeed maddening, then you get past it. If you're
lucky enough to get a 2nd chance, your values can not not change. I've shared
a campfire or two at the lake with fellow "happy people". I don't know if
we're enlightened, calloussed or brain damaged, but I am much more contented
in life without the high "highs" and low 'lows" of the 110% lifestyle. To each
their own.

~~~
Retra
What strikes me about your comment is how frequently you employ extremely
polarized descriptions of your experiences.

~~~
tunap
It is a very polarizing experience! The dichotomy between wanting relief at
almost any cost and not wanting to die is a major conflict. Stretch that over
a period of months and it's safe to assume values/attitudes will change. The
after-effect of redfining "success" in a way that conflicts with popular
culture and the consumer lifestyle invites significant divergence from
established norms(in western society).

edit: reword 3rd sentence, removed excess

------
apineda
I'd also like, "The Neuroscience behind the concept 'bad decision'"

